# Alaska, one land, one demos, one state!



## CurtisHight

Hello!

I have three words: “Αλάσκας”, “ένας”, and “δῆμος”. Can they be rendered together as:

Αλάσκας, ένας δῆμος

Is that intelligible in GreeK? Do I need any grammatical adjustments?


----------



## ioanell

CurtisHight said:


> Can they be rendered together as:
> 
> Αλάσκας, ένας δῆμος
> 
> Is that intelligible in GreeK?


The way you wrote the words I'm afraid is not intelligible. I think it would be easier for your question to be answered if you wrote the construction with your intented meaning in English. In case you want to say "Anchorage is a municipality of Alaska", the Greek rendition is "Το Άνκοριτζ είναι ένας δήμος της Αλάσκας".


----------



## CurtisHight

ioanell said:


> The way you wrote the words I'm afraid is not intelligible. I think it would be easier for your question to be answered if you wrote the construction with your intented meaning in English. In case you want to say "Anchorage is a municipality of Alaska", the Greek rendition is "Το Άνκοριτζ είναι ένας δήμος της Αλάσκας".


Rivers flow, unless damned or dried, and have often made for natural borders, mountain ranges, too.

If our wildlife biologists are correct, then animals were migrating through the land of the north Pacific for a very long time. If our anthropologists are correct, then humanity has also migrated through the land of the north Pacific, for a lesser but still a long time. At one point, the waters rose and the sea divided the land. New migration would entail new challenges.

Years passed. Peoples from the west crossed the waters and continued moving east. Peoples from the east were also on the move, to the west. In time, they met. They drew a border, an ambiguous line on a map. “One land” was now formed, however imperfectly. “One land” between British hegemony and the Bering Sea, with details worked out over time.

The line on the map did not prevent the rivers from flowing, neither the animals from migrating, but now the attentions of humanity were commanded by separate capitals of sovereignty, diverse societies. The sovereign of the land to the west was far away and sought a friend to whom he could sell his “territory and dominion/_Territoire avec droit de souveraineté_” between British hegemony and the Bering Sea. A friend was found, an agreement was reached, gold was received. Marvelous and powerful ideas poured in, communication and transportation improved immensely, and one people, “one demos” blossomed upon the land, a “more perfect Union” formed, however imperfectly.

Alaska, one land, one demos, one state!


----------



## fdb

CurtisHight said:


> Alaska, one land, one demos, one state!


This sounds rather too like “Ein Volk, ein Reich, ein Führer“.


----------



## sotos

I didn't quite understand the OP. Anyway, in Greek is "Αλάσκα, ένας δήμος". It is understood in Greek. Although usually Δήμος means a city or town, in fact has been expanded to include whole states, as *Demo*-cracy says.


----------



## CurtisHight

fdb said:


> This sounds rather too like “Ein Volk, ein Reich, ein Führer“.


Hmm, yes, minus the ethnostate, minus the Third Reich, and minus the man with the mustache. 

Articulating virtue is a challenge when the terms of virtue, in this case terms of unity, have been co-opted in other places for evil.

All the same, thank you for calling this to my attention. I should have paid greater attention to my teacher in my middle school German class!


----------



## CurtisHight

sotos said:


> I didn't quite understand the OP. Anyway, in Greek is "Αλάσκα, ένας δήμος". It is understood in Greek. Although usually Δήμος means a city or town, in fact has been expanded to include whole states, as *Demo*-cracy says.


Thank you for your response.

What of my original post can I clarify?
—
My Apple Dictionary lists:

*demos*
the common people of an ancient Greek state.
• the populace as a political unit, especially in a democracy.

This is how I am using it, a focus on a people in a condition [state of affairs] of civic unity rather that the state. This is how I understand it in English. If the focus is different in Greek, then I defer to your expertise.


----------



## shawnee

Δήμος in MG is the Municipality or local council. My try, .... μια χώρα, ενα έθνος, ενα κράτος.


----------



## Perseas

United States are called Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες in Greek, so maybe it’s : μια χώρα, ένας λαός, μία πολιτεία.


----------



## CurtisHight

Thank you all! Χριστὸς ἀνέστη! wherever you are at, geographically, religiously, and in time.


----------

